# Best Horror Movie???



## nishantv2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys,
Im a Big fan of Horror Movies and i have watched many, but recently i watched The Grudge 1 & 2. This Movie is really scarry.
So guys which horror movie did u find most scary???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Nishant.You could post your query in an ongoing thread for movies discussion in the Chit Chat section.

Here's the link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49326&page=69


----------



## gurujee (Feb 28, 2008)

ring 1


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 28, 2008)

there are so  many horror films that i like.But i am looking for this movie its japanese cult twisted horror its still banned in japan and also in some places too.the name of the movie is "Horrors of malformed men"its an average horror tho.i am D/L from you know where?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 28, 2008)

The RING


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 28, 2008)

The ring for sure. Love the atmosphere....


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

All you guys pointing out The Ring, watch "Shutter". Its a Japanese movie.. You'l get it with ENG subtitles. Its a VERY scary movie


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 28, 2008)

RING**** 4 sure()


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

any psychological horror genre movie


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 28, 2008)

kalpik said:


> All you guys pointing out The Ring, watch "Shutter". Its a Japanese movie.. You'l get it with ENG subtitles. Its a VERY scary movie


if i get "Shutter" DVD in my place then i'll definately watch that movie....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

the blair witch project,just don't google or read anything about it,get the movie and watch it.its pretty awesome.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

guys, i have watched ring 1 & 2 and blair witch project, but let me tell u this grudge thing is very scarry....
thax 4 ur replys guys and i will surely look for Shutter.

any more movies guys???


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 28, 2008)

kalpik said:


> All you guys pointing out The Ring, watch "Shutter". Its a Japanese movie.. You'l get it with ENG subtitles. Its a VERY scary movie



i watched it some days ago ...........that too at night.............movie is scary at all the time but ending gives you almost an heart attack.


----------



## chicha (Feb 28, 2008)

i do not understand what the thing about blair which project is all about.
i did not find the movie scary at all.
and if i am not wrong they all really died.

any one here can shed light on the whole movie.
the whole stoy.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

^^there you go boy,It was a movie not a fugging real documentry,the actors are all alive,lol.Now the thing it how well they have acted,the girl is ****ing best.

And It was scary to me I dunno about you guys getting scared at a stupid movie like grudge2 or whatever which have no story or relavent ending or any logic.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2008)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose? Not scary exactly tho..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 28, 2008)

Omen


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

^^lol,its more like a comedy.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

i think omen and the blair witch project r the kind of movies where no face of ghost is shown but at the same time the movie is scarry.
The acting in the blair witch project is superb.
and did any one seen 28 weeks later? the direction of the movie is excelent.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2008)

My review:

*The Ring* (Both parts) - Good but not very scary
*Ringu *(Original Japaneese version of The Ring) - Good but English version is better
*The Grudge* (Both versions) - Very good. Better than The Ring
*Shutter *- I have watched it but didnt find it scary. Only last scenes are somewhat good. The Ring and The Grudge are better than Shutter.
*28 Days Later* and *28 Weeks Later* - Good. Same as other Jombies movies.
*Exorcist* - Not very scary.

I found following movies are better than the above horror movies. Although following movies are not horror but you get much thrill:

*The Hills Have Eyes* - Part 1 is excellent. Part 2 is not that good.
*Wrong Turn* - Both parts are good.
*Saw* - First 3 parts are great. 4th part is waste.
*Hostel* - Part1 is excellent. part 2 worst.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 28, 2008)

well you guys havent seen anything such called as *HORROR* yet if "U" havent got a touch of Grudge.

Watch *The Grudge I & II*, other horror movies(like The ring I & II, omen, Exorcism of emily rose, & some others which I dont remember) listed above are nothing comparatively, *Mind You Again* watch both parts in a *Dark room Alone*[This environment is a must] & *That Thingy* will haunt you for days together when ur *All Alone* 

*If ur not strong @ heart then just ignore wat I said above ^^* 

*GET THE TASTE OF HORROR AND PRIOR TO THAT* *FEEL THE HORROR* ​​


----------



## legolas (Feb 28, 2008)

*Evil Dead*, All time classic!  I remember having sleepless nights!!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Watched both Grudge and Evil Dead.. They dont even come CLOSE to Shutter.. Just watch it once and then you'l know what i mean


----------



## vish786 (Feb 28, 2008)

legolas said:


> *Evil Dead*, All time classic!  I remember having sleepless nights!!



Evil Dead horror ?  I felt it was kind of cartoon stuff... though I liked the way he fights back in first movie.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Watched both Grudge and Evil Dead.. They dont even come CLOSE to Shutter.. Just watch it once and then you'l know what i mean


Kalpik

Which Shutter are you talking about? Recently I watched "Shutter" which was in Thai language (I think) with English subtitles. In which the a couple kill a girl on a road in a car accident. At last the actor finds that the girl ghost was sitting on his soldiers.

I found 2 Shutter on imdb:

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0440803/
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0482599/


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Yes, that was it.. The one you watched..

*www.imdb.com/title/tt0440803/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ Ok. Thanks.


----------



## legolas (Feb 28, 2008)

@Kalpik, sure, will watch shutter.

Evildead, i watched when i was in primary school back in late 1980's...  Hell yeah i was afraid


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Feb 28, 2008)

vish786 said:


> well you guys havent seen anything such called as *HORROR* yet if "U" havent got a touch of Grudge.
> 
> Watch *The Grudge I & II*, other horror movies(like The ring I & II, omen, Exorcism of emily rose, & some others which I dont remember) listed above are nothing comparatively, *Mind You Again* watch both parts in a *Dark room Alone*[This environment is a must] & *That Thingy* will haunt you for days together when ur *All Alone*
> 
> ...



rightly said vish ..!! make sure u watch the movies with HEADPHONES, and make sure ur all alone in the room preferably with no lights..! trust me.. it scares the shi* out of you!! u can feel the ghosts around u for a couple of days after watching the movies as suggested!! 

and coming to the movies, the ones i liked were, 
The ring(1 and 2)
Grudge(1 and 2)
One missed call
Shutter
Amityville Horror
The Messengers!
Dark waters
The Others
Dead Silence


----------



## legolas (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know if this falls exactly in the horror genre.. But its definitely 1 good thriller.... *Phone Booth*


----------



## vish786 (Feb 28, 2008)

Phone Booth is thriller & not horror pal


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

1408 is nice too


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

^^the original 1972(iirc) one?Yea its very good.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh.. There's a 1972 version too?! Heh..


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 28, 2008)

How about *The Silence of The Lambs*


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 28, 2008)

Surprised that *Cube* is not mentioned.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

ab toh Shutter dekne he padegi....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 28, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Oh.. There's a 1972 version too?! Heh..



yea the original one.lol.I haven't seen the newer one but the original one was based on that room no. 1408 in that hotel,It is freakin' awesome.


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 29, 2008)

1408, anyone.


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Omen


movie lacks in ending part.....


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Feb 29, 2008)

*Art of the Devil 2* its a thai horror movie *www.gomorrahy.com/trailer-park/art-of-the-devil-2.htm , part one is also good but I liked part 2. Both have different stories.


----------



## legolas (Feb 29, 2008)

vish786 said:


> Phone Booth is thriller & not horror pal


I thought I quoted it, but added it for the ones who are interested.
Yes, 1408 is ok, but is not that horror (rather frightening)
Silence of the lambs and Cube Trilogy both are one of a kind, wondrous, within their own thriller genres!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

i did a search and found 'The Shining' to be the no.1 horror movie of all time.
But i have seen that movie and its not that scarry but the acting is superb and its one of the longest english movie iv seen.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 29, 2008)

legolas said:


> *Evil Dead*, All time classic!  I remember having sleepless nights!!


Amen to that brother.Both Evil Dead 1 & 2 had given me countless nightmares back when I was a teenager.Now nothing seems spooky or horror enough.Ring is not even close to be being called a horror movie.Grudge yeah may be but I'd say the last good one was 13 Ghosts.I've seen Shutter.Awesome plot & some good spooky moments but still it has something missing.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 29, 2008)

*Return to the House on Haunted Hill*


----------



## eggman (Feb 29, 2008)

Evil Dead is the worst _Horror _ film I've seen. Maybe in 1982, it was good, but now it sux.


----------



## club_pranay (Feb 29, 2008)

i watched Scary Movie 1, 2, 3!!  
now whenever i see any of the above mentioned movies, i just friggin laugh out loud!!!


----------



## amitabhishek (Feb 29, 2008)

Laaga chunari mein daag .


----------



## Rahim (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ he he  Definitely must have given sleppless nights to Rani!!!

Evil Dead? I call these as Ketchup Movies No horror, just Blood(Ketchup)

The Grudge 1 & 2 are surely the best movies I have ever seen. I like horror movies and to be honest these were the only ones (where the girl comes down through the stairs) where i had swicth on my Lamp


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

just watched 'Shutter'....
dam..... the movie is good........


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 29, 2008)

I saw someone suggesting *The Blair Witch Project*... I must tell you one thing I know. That movie is based on a movie called *Cannibal Holocaust* from 1980.

It is the goriest movie I have ever seen. One of the most controversial ever. The director was jailed by the police cause  they thought that he murdered the actors for the movie (It is called snug movie I think). 

With series of violence. Nudity. Killings. Eating animals and humans. Beating. Blood. But the message the movie gives is good.

Watch at your own risk. Beats the blair witch any time.

Aditya


----------



## kalpik (Mar 1, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> just watched 'Shutter'....
> dam..... the movie is good........


Glad you liked it


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 1, 2008)

did anyone see 'The Skeleton Key'... not very slow... but the story moves along at a slow pace!!!.... bu the ending is too good (at least to me it was)...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 1, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Glad you liked it



Yaar the ending was too good......


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 1, 2008)

is shutter in english

vaise i like zombie movies


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 1, 2008)

On digitian's recommendation in must watch movies thread i watched SHUTTER movie with english subtitles. As i'm nocturnal, i watched this movie at night 2 in the same environment you guys told. with headphones,lights off, alone in the big room. . after movie finished i could not sleep till 6.30 in the morning. when i woke i was feeling my shoulder is heavy. . like in the movie. i was so much involved in the movie. although i watched ring and ring 2 at the same timing. . i dint find them that scary.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2008)

Like to add Nightmare on Elm Street.Was really scary when I had initially seen it.Sad thing Jason could not pull off such an impact.

The thing I hate about modern day horror is that they only have brief jerky moments.They are what I call shaking moments wherein the sound is cut off & there is a sudden chilling sound which would just shudder you for sometime.Nothing that huge but it looses the classic horror charm.

Classic movies had a good low-budget feel & the creepy environment which could truly be regarded as a scary film.I remember the day I had seen Hellraiser & it was honestly very bizzare.A thing which you would easily expect from a Clive Barker movie.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 1, 2008)

::cyborg:: said:


> is shutter in english
> 
> vaise i like zombie movies


Shutter is in Japanese (or Thai?). You will have to watch with English subtitles.



hard_rock said:


> On digitian's recommendation in must watch movies thread i watched SHUTTER movie with english subtitles. As i'm nocturnal, i watched this movie at night 2 in the same environment you guys told. with headphones,lights off, alone in the big room. . after movie finished i could not sleep till 6.30 in the morning. when i woke i was feeling my shoulder is heavy. . like in the movie. i was so much involved in the movie. although i watched ring and ring 2 at the same timing. . i dint find them that scary.


Even i couldn't sleep properly the first time i saw it (I've watched it thrice, and even time i cant help but scream ). Actually the scares NEVER stop in this movie! It doesn't let you catch your breath!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 1, 2008)

"1408"


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Mar 1, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> On digitian's recommendation in must watch movies thread i watched SHUTTER movie with english subtitles. As i'm nocturnal, i watched this movie at night 2 in the same environment you guys told. with headphones,lights off, alone in the big room. . after movie finished i could not sleep till 6.30 in the morning. when i woke i was feeling my shoulder is heavy. . like in the movie. i was so much involved in the movie. although i watched ring and ring 2 at the same timing. . i dint find them that scary.



shoulder heavy? dude, take a pic of urs using a polaroid camera !!

Any one of u watched "The Others"..  It has a real good ending!! just see the movie normally without reading anything about it on the net it'll really surprise u...


----------



## Pathik (Mar 1, 2008)

1408 is too good. I ve seen some part of it. Will see the full movie today..


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2008)

Evil Dead 3 is the best comedy of the millennium


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 1, 2008)

watch paheli!!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 1, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> Any one of u watched "The Others"..  It has a real good ending!! just see the movie normally without reading anything about it on the net it'll really surprise u...



i think some hindi movie remake is there of 'the others' with amitabh.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 2, 2008)

club_pranay said:


> watch paheli!!





That's a great answer!


----------



## jxcess (Mar 2, 2008)

om jai jagdish, kabhi kushi kabhi gham


----------



## purujitb (Mar 2, 2008)

Shutter is the best horror movie...
Thanks for telling me about it


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 2, 2008)

When i saw 'Shutter', some time it looked like i was seeing 'Grudge'.
Although the movie is diff. but sometimes it gave that feeling,
by the way the ending of 'Shutter' is better and very shocking.

Any more good movies like this guys???


----------



## Goten (Mar 2, 2008)

Missed call trilogy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

booo scares...lol...a teens nightmare


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> When i saw 'Shutter', some time it looked like i was seeing 'Grudge'.
> Although the movie is diff. but sometimes it gave that feeling,
> by the way the ending of 'Shutter' is better and very shocking.
> 
> Any more good movies like this guys???


Exactly what I felt. Actually "The Ring", "The Grudge" and "Shutter" all 3 movies were made by same director.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 2, 2008)

Hostel


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 2, 2008)

@Vishal
u should edit ur post coz other people who havent seen the movie yet will know the ending(the best part) ,
and yes that is the ending.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ Thanks buddy. Edited.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 2, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Thanks buddy. Edited.



I read it, thu spoiled the whole trill before watching


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 2, 2008)

vish786 said:


> I read it, thu spoiled the whole trill before watching



dont worry yaar...
the movie is that good, that even if u know the end u still be thrilled.
just watch it....


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey is the movie Shutter available in India? Do you think I can get it from a video library here?


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 4, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Hostel



+1

really it is an horror


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2008)

anyone seen silent hill ?



::cyborg:: said:


> +1
> 
> really it is an horror


maybe u have not seen hostel 2 , more scarier


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 4, 2008)

^

i will see hostel 2 soon maxi


P.S.- By the way i love ur avatar  when both  of u r getting married maxi


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2008)

Jeepers Creepers (2001)
Jeepers Creepers II (2003)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2008)

^Ah yes.How could I forget JC?  

The 2nd part was awesome.Especially the creepy bus setup & that night time croak & cricket sounds.It's a must watch for ones with HT setup on 5.1 audio.Will really be a thrill.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 4, 2008)

Halloween ,The Anthropophagus beast ,the beyond did well for me .Actually italian flicks have more exploitation and gore then hollywood flicksbut most of them are not popular amongst ppl.


----------

